# Cow Disposition.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Not surprising but still interesting findings from this archive article from Drovers.

Regards, Mike

https://www.drovers.com/article/cow-disposition-affects-pregnancy-rate-0


----------



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

Interesting, but in a recent survey we ran at Progressive Cattleman the temperament EPD was rated pretty low on the list.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

lcjaynes said:


> Interesting, but in a recent survey we ran at Progressive Cattleman the temperament EPD was rated pretty low on the list.


Hmmm. That is odd, temperament is highly desired by most producers in this region. I suppose a very large producer wouldn't necessarily care as it is just a numbers game at that point. But, a producer that ran a hundred or so head would probably highly prize easy handlers.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Temperament is one of the most important things I look for when buying bulls. I like the docility epd in the angus breed but one still has to visually see the bull and how he responds to people. Tame cattle can be a PITA at times but I'd rather them be tame than crazy wild. I can handle a cow that gets a little worked up when she calves and your tagging her calf, but I have no use for a cow that hunts you down or doesn't back down when smacked with a stick. I also won't keep a heifer out of a cow that is high strung or crazy. Crazy mothers have crazy daughters.

I can believe that a cow with bad temperament wouldn't settle during AI. During natural service every crazy cull or cow you want to cull will breed just so can't sell them as an open. We always have our cull pasture for cows that are to be sold for various reasons. We don't put a bull in with them to make sure they're open so we're not tempted to keep them one more year. Wean the calves early and try and dump the cows at the sale barn before labor day.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a cow that will Moo for 14 hrs straight when her calf is pulled off her. She doesnt stop for more than 2 minutes in that 18 hrs. Temperament is important to me and that cow is going down the pike as soon as she pays for herself...


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

If they act crazy sell them.
They will sooner or later hurt you. I like calm black cows and a lazy calm Hereford bull that makes calm Baldy's and they will ring that bell on sell day.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Calm is worth 10-20 cents in sale day around here


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Several cows were sent down the road yesterday because they failed the addititude test. The rain gauge is not saying this year is major draught here,but the rain season is over grass is drying and was very thin. Caused by are annual grass and legumes germinating 3 times from Oct to March and mostly dying before the next rain. March was above normal rain but could not save the season when the seed had given up.Never had one like this and don't need to see another one like it.

Calves went 60 to 90 days early as well and will preg check cows next week and send a bunch more. But since a 1/4 to a 1/3 of cows will go there were several that it was a no brainer. Will be less headaches dealing the ones left.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Growing up, our cattle dealer told us that a cow with white eyelashes was "flighty", but the silly thing would milk out the poundage. It may seem crazy, but in cows or sheep, I have never seen what he said to be wrong.

For dairy cows, it was well worth putting up with, but wish sheep...not so much.

Any bull or ram that was aggressive was either put down, or quickly sent to slaughter. I will NOT put up with a mean animal, nor will I send it to another farm. To me, that is just unethical as that came from my farm, and I am not passing a troublemaker on. It is not staying at my farm either. They take out the back or the knees when they inflict injury, and even with good insurance, with copays and lack of income, their value is instantly superseded.

$25,000 knee surgery or a $250 ram?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

RuttedField said:


> $25,000 knee surgery or a $250 ram?


Rut,

I might need to come to Maine, knees are just shy of $50K here (maybe attorney fees are higher here also??). 

In either case, bye, bye ram.

Larry


----------

